# What air freshener do you use?



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just a bit of a random one as I was feeling slightly bored.

I always have Magic Tree Vanilla hanging up on my rearview mirror. What does everyone else like?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

A few sprays of CG New Car Scent down the vents and around the cabin once a week :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Neutradol Original Clears the stale farts for me


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I use the CarPlan smiley faces, the yellow ones that smell of vanilla.

I also have some Autoglym Autofresh... The combination works very well.


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

I use Chemical Guys Leather, Watermellon and Coconut.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I don't bother any more, as I normally find they don't last very long and work out quite expensive. I'd rather give my interior a spruce up once a fortnight it gets rid of any smells. 

Besides, Poorboys NL dressing leaves a nice smell behind when I use that 

If I've had something smelly in my car, there's always Fabreze to get rid of it!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Smell fetish guy here.

I have CG, Cherry, Lemon and Lime, Watermelon, New Car Smell and Pinocolada.
Autobrite Coconut and Vanilla!

Spray it under mats and down Air ducts. Sometimes, when I'm hungry, I get the urge to chew my car it smells that nice!


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Mixman said:


> Smell fetish guy here.
> 
> I have CG, Cherry, Lemon and Lime, Watermelon, New Car Smell and Pinocolada.
> Autobrite Coconut and Vanilla!
> ...


Do any of the CG sprays smell like their Maxi Suds shampoo? I must admit I was tempted to wash my interior with that as I love the smell of Marzipan!


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

Asda do the magic trees for 88p, and find they last for a good 2 weeks in my car. Also love their 'new car scent' smell, so its a winner for me!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Scottland said:


> Do any of the CG sprays smell like their Maxi Suds shampoo? I must admit I was tempted to wash my interior with that as I love the smell of Marzipan!


Unfortunately not :lol:

My favourite is Cherry though. It's really really nice. Just doesn't last that long. As with most air fresheners I've tried.

The Pinocolada is very sweet smelling!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> A few sprays of CG New Car Scent down the vents and around the cabin once a week :thumb:


Thats what I use in the e-class. Spray it on the carpet too before hoovering up.

In the Micra I have a Yankie Candle Lemon Lavender car gel thingie.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Frebreeze!!

Failing that, I picked up AS Blast Cool the other week. Hmm, Cool Waters!


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

CG new car scent for me. But i do find you have to use alot more than the instructions recommend.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Cant stand anything hanging off the mirror and swinging around in front of me. So I use either a good regular vaccum, or AG Glass Polish on the inside of all the windows keep the car smelling like new.

Failing that a sheet of 'Bounce' under the seat is another good option for getting that fresh linen smell.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

AG Autofresh and Odour Eliminator (in small doses...bit strong) usually does the trick.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Magic Tree new car smell for me


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

started gettin annoyed with things hanging inside the car on the mirrors etc but used to use the fresh cherry foot air freshener really good last ages and smells sweet


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

I've got some Chemical Guys Sofast Odour And Bacteria Killer. I like the smell of it and I find it lasts a couple of weeks. My missus hates it though.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

CG New Car Smell for me.....


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Neutradol Original Clears the stale farts for me


:lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

CG Leather scent for me, and now gilptone do leather airfresheners too!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Lemon poppy coral insert in the ashtray. So fresh and lasts over a month, but a bit pricey.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've now got a sheet of Bounce under my seat! This is a good tip as it isn't overpowering but makes everything smell fresh. Any idea how long a sheet will last .


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

auto brite cherry fresh (5 litres) doesnt last very long though.had poppy coral and that lasted much longer (although it works out quite expensive) will probably go back to poppy coral myself once the cherry runs out.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive just started using Carplan "Doggy odour destroyer" I dont have a dog but it smells bloody ace.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

CG "new car smell" & PB Natural look Dressing does it for me, looking to buy another Cg smell soon
dave


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Warzie8 said:


> I've now got a sheet of Bounce under my seat! This is a good tip as it isn't overpowering but makes everything smell fresh. Any idea how long a sheet will last .


a couple of weeks - maybe longer depending on temperature


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Does the CG New Car smell of anything in particular? Just to help me decide whether I should buy it


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

The new car smell seems to be a bit of a marmite situation.

Personally i hate it think it smells like sheep dip.

Autosmart do one called cool wave or something like that its class. Once it dies down i put them in behind the air vents give a constant fresh smell.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

cartec spring concentrate 
has a lovely fresh clean smell to it
i dont like the new car smell either i think it is an overpowering chemical smell


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

karl_liverpool said:


> i dont like the new car smell either i think it is an overpowering chemical smell


:lol: don't buy a new car then, because thats what you'll get....


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

neilos said:


> :lol: don't buy a new car then, because thats what you'll get....


wouldnt buy new simply cos of depreciation lol


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Magic tree black ice.

Yum!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Smell fetish guy here.
> 
> I have CG, Cherry, Lemon and Lime, Watermelon, New Car Smell and Pinocolada.
> Autobrite Coconut and Vanilla!
> ...


under the mats :wall: that will cauz dampness


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Magic tree black ice.
> 
> Yum!


+1 manly smell to my car with this one everyone who gets in say's my aftershave smells nice :thumb:


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Griff said:


> +1 manly smell to my car with this one everyone who gets in say's my aftershave smells nice :thumb:


been there with the black ice my joint favourite with the spice and berries magic tree which smells alot like dolly mixtures, very hard to find though:tumbleweed:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Magic tree black ice.
> 
> Yum!


Yeah, that's currently my favourite Magic Tree, smells like Davidoff Cool Water!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

thebigsham said:


> The new car smell seems to be a bit of a marmite situation.
> 
> Personally i hate it think it smells like sheep dip.
> 
> Autosmart do one called cool wave or something like that its class. Once it dies down i put them in behind the air vents give a constant fresh smell.


I'm putting nothing that smells of sheep dip near my car, I get enough of that when I go into my uncle's barn! :lol:

I'll just stick to the Black Ice then.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

where can I by CG new car smell a google search doesn't find many sites that actually sell it? would ber interested to try it.


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont use any to be honest.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Eddy 
I have been looking for some of this and found it in car wash and wax in the sponsors section .


----------

